# LFS in the Bay area (SF/SJ)



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm going up to the bay area for springbreak. Are there any LFS's that I MUST visit (plants and fish and cheap hardware)? Aside from that, any places I must go to (attractions, museum, fishing spots, etc...)? If you could list the directions, that would be grand!
Does anyone here fish at the bay? Maybe catching a legal halibut a day?
Thanks,


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

For LFS's, check out:
http://www.sfbayareafishstores.com/

Not sure about where to fish, though.

-Naomi


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Also,
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/cms_articles.php?cid=20
Got o Albany aquarium and ocean aquarium in s.f.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Magnus, please check out Ocean Aquarium and 6th Ave.Aquarium, Nippon, and Fairy Lake Discus in S.F.


----------

